# Red Ghost shrimp



## ALM (Jul 21, 2017)

Thought I would share. I haven't seen any other ghost shrimp that look like this. I wish i could find more that looked like this. I have several others in the same tank that are almost crystal clear. 


Pardon the Ram that photo bombed, and the camera that hates to focus on any shrimp.


----------



## Mystery Roach (Jul 10, 2017)

Rams are the coolest fish!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome to APC! If other species of shrimp can be selectively bred for color, I don't see why it wouldn't work with ghost shrimp.


----------

